# Try Me Button Extension



## youngsie81 (Oct 14, 2013)

I have a ghost that is motion activated and has a try me button attached to it. Where this particular ghost is set up, leaves little chance of the motion detector being tripped. 

Is it possible to cut off the existing try me button, solder on an extension, and connect it to a new trigger? I'd like to be able to sit on the porch and press the trigger to activate the ghost.

Thanks for helping an electronic newbie!


----------



## youngsie81 (Oct 14, 2013)

Here's a link to the actual ghost/reaper...

http://www.grandinroad.com/animated...54510?defattrib=&defattribvalue=&listIndex=61


----------



## Lunatic (Oct 3, 2006)

There are many talented members that can give you a better answer but I can't see why you couldn't. I would be most concerned on how long the wire extension would be. You should be okay if it's less than 5 feet. I would use the smallest gauge wire possible because I'm not sure if using a thicker long piece of wire might drain the battery more. Using a relay switch might be best. 

Try it and see how it works. You can easily switch it back to the original length.


----------



## RoxyBlue (Oct 6, 2008)

Scarypapa posted a tutorial on splicing the Try Me button wires to a pressure mat, which allows the prop to be triggered when someone steps on the mat. Depending on where you place your ghost, you might be able to do this from your porch:

http://www.hauntforum.com/showthread.php?t=32448&highlight=button


----------



## Otaku (Dec 3, 2004)

Depending on the type of signal that triggers the prop (dry-trigger or piezo) I think the length can be pretty much whatever you need it to be. Use a larger gauge wire than is used on the original Try Me button; small gauge wire has a higher resistance. Example: 30g. solid copper typically runs ~0.1 ohm/ft, 20g. is ~0.01 ohm/ft. If you can use something like 18 - 20 gauge you won't have any problems with length, even if the wire is carrying a voltage signal. I've sent 3VDC (from 2AA batteries) through 50 ft. of 20 gauge stranded wire with virtually no drop in voltage/current. Use stranded wire, it'll be more flexible and easier to manage.


----------



## Lunatic (Oct 3, 2006)

Well there you go. Scratch what I said and go with Otaku's suggestion.
Good to know!


----------



## diggerc (Feb 22, 2006)

I used to do it all the time. yes use heavier wire. speaker wire works great and door bell buttons
http://www.crankyoldhouse.com/wp-content/doorbellsmall.jpg
like this. easy to mount and back wire


----------



## gjbailey (Sep 22, 2012)

*agree*

I use scrap pieces of cat 5 cable to run both try me buttons as well as low voltage power using a hacked pc power supply to give me 3-5-12vDC. Works great.


----------



## youngsie81 (Oct 14, 2013)

Silly question (which will show my lack of electronics knowledge...try me button currently uses to small white wires...If I use speaker wire (black and white covering) it won't matter how I connect them will it?


----------



## Hippofeet (Nov 26, 2012)

No. Its just completing the circuit.


----------



## youngsie81 (Oct 14, 2013)

*Thanks!*

Thanks for all the responses. I used some cat 6 wire that a friend of mine had laying around. I soldered an "extension" into the wires for the try me button. It works like a charm.

I now have a control center on my front porch!:googly:


----------

